# March Madness...Minus the Basketball (What are you Playing?)



## McMurphy (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's another chance to chronicle what you are currently playing with the rest of us.

For myself, I am still going through my Dragon Quest phaze.  I am about twenty-five hours into Dragon Quest VIII for the Playstation 2.  So far, I am loving the consistency of the graphics and gameplay.

Also, I am still dusting off my original Nintendo for a random session of Dragon Warrior IV once and a while.  I am on the third chapter, using Taloon, the friendly and overweight merchant.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: March Madness...Minus the Basketball*

Well, just bought Shadow of the Colossus & Psychonauts about 2wks ago.
Finished Psychonauts last Friday & now onto SotC.

Will try and post my review of Psychonauts onto the Gaming section later.


----------



## bendoran (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: March Madness...Minus the Basketball*

got black for xbox, and am as always playing rome total war(barbarian now) and counter strike source


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: March Madness...Minus the Basketball*



			
				bendoran said:
			
		

> got black for xbox, and am as always playing rome total war(barbarian now) and counter strike source


 
What do you think of the add-on Barbarian Invasions, Bendoran?
I found some of the new features actually made the gameplay worse, not better.


----------

